

Ask HN: What features should Uber implement? - aashaykumar92

Doing this for a class project and need to write up  a comprehensive case study. All problems I can think of have solutions that have been already announced or launched.
======
MalcolmDiggs
I wish they had a pickup-my-friend feature. When my friends are drunk I end up
calling Ubers or Lyfts for them, on my account. But the problem is: I can only
do that for one friend at a time (because Uber thinks I'm in the car that just
picked up friend #1). I wish they would let me specify who needs to be picked
up, and give some basic stats like Name, Phone #, etc... and I wish they would
let me do that for multiple people in parallel, and let the rides happen
concurrently.

------
skorecky
A panic button. Would allow a passenger to alert Uber / Police in the area and
transmit location and info immediately to prevent things like rape,
kidnapping, etc.

------
maverick2
Order cabs on behalf of others.

------
dk8996
Self-driving cars.

